# Hey guys.



## mspretto09 (Aug 12, 2009)

My name is Sara and I am relatively new to this site. I joined it the other day hoping to find out some more information/help with my fancy mice. I currently have two females, one named Tink and one named Zen.

I am a very friendly young adult and I love my pets. Along with my mice I have a Chihuahua named Bella, and old family Pomeranian named Penny, three beautiful male guppies, and a snail.

Uhh... more about me I guess, I recently graduated high school, I live with my parents and my older sister who goes away to college, and I just want to do my best to make my pet mice as happy as can be. So yeah... :roll: any thoughts or advice to any posts I may write would be fantastic. :thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Sara, welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will find it usefull. enjoy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------

